# Can't mount win7 fileshare (was able to)

## lyallp

I am having trouble mounting Windows 7 shares on my linux.

It worked earlier today, now, it doesn't.

The error is 

```
Sep  1 18:47:39 localhost kernel: [  247.142857] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -12

Sep  1 18:47:39 localhost kernel: [  247.142867] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -12

```

My /etc/fstab entry is...

```
//the-pc/D      /mnt/the-pc/d      cifs    defaults,user,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/etc/samba/private/auth.the-pc,noauto,gid=smb,noserverino            0 0

```

My kernel is 

```
Linux lyalls-pc 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Jul 22 01:14:41 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I tried doing the mount immediately after a cold boot, on the suspicion it was memory exhaustion of some type.

Any suggestions as to what is wrong?

----------

## lyallp

Interesting, the win7 machine has been rebooted, the linux machine has not, it's 10 hours later and now I can mount the share.

Weird.

----------

